# The FNG!!!



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

we'll need pictures of the girlfriend....

oh and welcome.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Seabass (Aug 23, 2016)

anytide said:


> we'll need pictures of the girlfriend....
> 
> oh and welcome.


Lol!!! I will see what I can manage!! She's not camera shy by any means, so should be pretty easy task!!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Good luck with the hunt, I'm up in Charleston, SC and my new skiff should be done in November sometime. You're welcome to come along any time.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Seabass said:


> Lol!!! I will see what I can manage!! She's not camera shy by any means, so should be pretty easy task!!


were counting on you.....


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Pics of the boat too!

The piranhas just want pics! No boat, so they pick on GF or wife...


----------



## Seabass (Aug 23, 2016)

All fun and games!!!! Everybody has their time in the ""spotlight"".


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome to both of you - with or without pics!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Seabass said:


> Thanks for the add to your wonderful site. My name is Stephen or Seabass is my nickname. I am from southeast Georgia about 20 minutes from Savannah. Been trolling around on here for a few months now and watching some of the post. My girlfriend and I have been boat shopping for the last few months and I have looked and analyzed every type of boat available I believe. Yet I always come back to some kind of skiff/flats boat. So maybe in the near future I will be purchasing one.


Welcome, I'm originally from Savannah. My uncle runs an outboard shop in Thunderbolt; I can get you his contact info if your shopping for a skiff. He usually sees the deals in the area before anybody else.


----------



## Seabass (Aug 23, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Welcome, I'm originally from Savannah. My uncle runs an outboard shop in Thunderbolt; I can get you his contact info if your shopping for a skiff. He usually sees the deals in the area before anybody else.


That would be great!! Many thanks!!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Welcome. I'm over in Aiken. We'll hopefully get a chance to cross paths one of these days.

Nate


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Welcome. I'm over in Aiken. We'll hopefully get a chance to cross paths one of these days.
> 
> Nate


When did you go there? I thought you were up north further.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I was in Maryland. The Army moved me to Ft Gordon last summer. Gimme a couple years and it will likely change again.

Nate


----------



## Seabass (Aug 23, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Welcome. I'm over in Aiken. We'll hopefully get a chance to cross paths one of these days.
> 
> Nate


Hey Nate. 

Stephen or seabass is my nickname. Anytime you interested in meeting up and fishing I am game.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I am waiting for the great state of South Carolina to register my boat and motor. I hope to be on the water soon.

Nate


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome to a Fine New Guy!


----------

